# Dendroboard



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

is anyone else having probs connecting to dendroboard?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nopes.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

yer i am, no wait a minute im not a member thats proberbly why :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> yer i am, no wait a minute im not a member thats proberbly why :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 damn mate,get registered,loads of real deep stuff....gives me a headache, there are loads of big words i don't understand,and :Na_Na_Na_Na: back ya good mate?
Morgan could you post me a link,might that get me on?AAAARRRGGGHHH wish i could work these things lol and hope your good too:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The site seems to have a good rep- I've thought about joining for interests sake, but since I don't actually _have_ any darts...:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> The site seems to have a good rep- I've thought about joining for interests sake, but since I don't actually _have_ any darts...:whistling2:


I was on there a year without darts!

Stu can you get on yet?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was on there a year without darts!
> 
> Stu can you get on yet?


Yeah, but you were on here for yonks without any animals at all!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, but you were on here for yonks without any animals at all!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nope. I've always had some form of animal.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> The site seems to have a good rep- I've thought about joining for interests sake, but since I don't actually _have_ any darts...:whistling2:


It's worth joining.

It's the site I spend by far the longest time browsing.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Just dont mention mysteriosus on there!


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just joined, some good stuff on there.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i not been on in ages i did join normly only go on for a nose


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm on about a thousand forums now.


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

joined yesterday :2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought ide better join just to keep up with everyone, only problem is you cant buy stuff off there as its all in america :devil:


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Thought ide better join just to keep up with everyone, only problem is you cant buy stuff off there as its all in america :devil:


yeah that is the down side lol but lots of good good info


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan,nah mate just tried again still no joys,hmmm maybe better not show em me mysties viv then,sorry breif got load of chemicals in my eyes well cleaning foam gun will tell more when can see,more,bored and OUCH,want a bloody big drink,but cant see to drive and get some bummer:lol2:,Shaz says i lokk like a bushbaby,me a panda,best case of redeye for twenty years,and no party:gasp:


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Its an invaluble site for information and resources, however it seems to be even 'cliquer' than Dendroworld or even RFUK.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Its an invaluble site for information and resources, however it seems to be even 'cliquer' than Dendroworld *or even RFUK.*


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

doh why don't i see...erm SEE these things any ideas guys even son can't sort it:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

detail3r said:


> Its an invaluble site for information and resources, however it seems to be even 'cliquer' than Dendroworld or even RFUK.


You think? I don't find it cliquey at all and tbh I don't feel that comfortable on dendroworld.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You think? I don't find it cliquey at all and tbh I don't feel that comfortable on dendroworld.


Yeah I'm not a fan of dendroworld. It's all very American. I really like it on here in the amphib section anyway!


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

I found dendroworld to be OK (it was the first forum I signed to) but haven't been on there for ages; I'm also on dendroboard, but have not bothered to post.

Maybe I'm happier trying to tempt people into keeping dart frogs that talking to the converted.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan of dendroworld. It's all very American. I really like it on here in the amphib section anyway!


You've got them mixed up.

It's the US one I like :lol2:


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

Dendroworld is the UK site,
And it may seem "clicky" because we have all actually met (like in person) lol

Na we have meets quite often so the regulars all know each other.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You've got them mixed up.
> 
> It's the US one I like :lol2:


Oh right ok. not been on the englush one. think i find the American one a bit harder to understand.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like dendroworld - friendly like this and theres always someone who can answer a query.
With regard cliques on dendroboard Ive not seen that but things do tend to get quite heated on there rather quickly and ideas that dont fit with conventional thinking can get shouted down quite rapidly.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

philbaines said:


> Dendroworld is the UK site,
> And it may seem "clicky" because we have all actually met (like in person) lol
> 
> Na we have meets quite often so the regulars all know each other.


Yeah probably, I don't find it cliquey, just prefer dendroboard. It's just too quiet.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oh right ok. not been on the englush one. think i find the American one a bit harder to understand.


I'm used to Americans. Been friends with loads from Uni, then worked for the US Navy for 4 years.


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

philbaines said:


> Dendroworld is the UK site,
> And it may seem "clicky" because we have all actually met (like in person) lol
> 
> Na we have meets quite often so the regulars all know each other.


Now, there is a name I recognise from Dendrowolrd. Hi Phil.

I never found it clicky, and I'm in Ireland. There seems to be a very real community spirit on dendroworld as opposed to the too-much-anonymous stuff on many other forums.

In fact, last year we were seeing if we could arrange a meet-up between some people in Ireland with some of the dendroworld meets. But, alas, the popularity of dart frogs over here is not quite there yet. But myself and some others are working on it.

I should really be on there more often as dart-frogs and chameleons would be my main focus in the herp-world.

ian


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

so far both sites have been really kind to us the guys over here have gone out of their way to help us,great thoughts and advice.
Still can't get at dendroboard though:whistling2:


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> so far both sites have been really kind to us the guys over here have gone out of their way to help us,great thoughts and advice.
> Still can't get at dendroboard though:whistling2:


Hi stu!

is it coming up with page offline?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

FrogNick said:


> Hi stu!
> 
> is it coming up with page offline?


 Hey dude ya good? well mate you must have a magic touch went to see exactly what,i get so i could give you an accurate answer,and am straight in...mystified i am!!! haven't been able to get there for a couple of weeks now,but i think it just said google can't find,and asked me to do something with "cached" copies or similar,thanks for the attempt at help though mate, very much appreciated,been driving me nuts


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

i cant get on here or denroworld with google for some reason got to go through internet explorer so slow :zzz::zzz:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> i cant get on here or denroworld with google for some reason got to go through internet explorer so slow :zzz::zzz:


 Its all a blummin mystery to me mate,as you know:lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Its all a blummin mystery to me mate,as you know:lol2:


haha thatll be your age old fella...no wait your the same age as me damn :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> haha thatll be your age old fella...no wait your the same age as me damn :lol2:


 Aww mate thats shocking,i thought you were older:whistling2:,Sorry mate i think these machines just stump our age group,though for sure you have a better handle on them than me,i wouldn't have a clue how to set up a site like your new supercool one(PLUG:Na_Na_Na_Na


----------

